# Booking Rooms via DVC



## Jk1970 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi, I am looking into buying into resell of DVC and want to know on the booking system can you ask for a pacific room in a pacific area ect or do you get given a room like you would if you were not in DVC.

Know it may sound petty but some rooms have different views ect and it would be great if this was an option.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 29, 2015)

You cannot book specific rooms, only view categories.  Anything else is a request.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 29, 2015)

Many DVC owners book the Value (and Studio units to boot) Rooms during low seasons ... they get to stay MORE days doing the parks and being in the Magical Pixie Dust.


----------



## Jk1970 (Jan 29, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Many DVC owners book the Value (and Studio units to boot) Rooms during low seasons ... they get to stay MORE days doing the parks and being in the Magical Pixie Dust.



having two older teenage boys means I need to book 1 bedroom rooms but I know what your saying.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 29, 2015)

The online tool only shows you booking categories.  So, if the "view" is a separate booking category like Boardwalk View or Savannah View or Theme Park View then yes, you will see it.

Similary for OKW, HH is a separate booking category so you can see that.

Other than those, specific rooms, floors, non-category views are all requests and is NOT guaranteed.  To make a request, you can email MS after reservation or call them to add the request in your reservation.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 29, 2015)

Jk1970 said:


> Hi, I am looking into buying into resell of DVC and want to know on the booking system can you ask for a pacific room in a pacific area ect or do you get given a room like you would if you were not in DVC.
> 
> Know it may sound petty but some rooms have different views ect and it would be great if this was an option.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



You can make specific requests but not online.
You need to call the manager at the resort so they are aware of your request, especially if you need something like a handicap friendly first floor unit at OKW.  

The earlier you check into the resort the better your chances of getting the better rooms.  If you arrive late you get the leftovers unless the manager puts a "do not move" on your ressie.  Other than that yes can you book your view in the newer resorts for more points of course.


----------



## Jk1970 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Guys for your replies.

Great help.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jk1970 said:


> Hi, I am looking into buying into resell of DVC and want to know on the booking system can you ask for a pacific room in a pacific area ect or do you get given a room like you would if you were not in DVC.
> 
> Know it may sound petty but some rooms have different views ect and it would be great if this was an option.
> 
> ...


The separate room types you can book are:

Hotel (Aulani) -- sleeps 4
Studio -- sleeps 4-5
1 Bedroom - sleeps 4-5
2 Bedroom - sleeps 8-9
2 Bedroom (2 Queen) (Beach Club only category -- their standard 2 Bedroom has 1 King, 1 Queen, therefore 1 King, 2 Queen is a separate category; _all _other resorts "2 Bedroom" have 1 King 2 Queen) - sleeps 8
2 Bedroom Lock-Off (a Studio and One Bedroom joined by a door) - sleeps 8-10
Connecting Studios (Poly only -- essentially a 2 _room _lock-off) - sleeps 10
Treehouse Villa (Saratoga) -- technically 3 Bedrooms, but sleeps 9, like most 2 Bedrooms
Bungalow (Poly only) -- 2 Bedroom, sleeps 8
3 Bedroom Grand Villa -- sleeps 12
Views are as follows:

Animal Kingdom Villas
Value
Standard
Savannah
Concierge

BoardWalk Villas
Standard
Garden or Pool
Boardwalk

Bay Lake Tower
Standard
Lake
Theme Park

Villas at Grand Floridian
Standard
Lake

Polynesian Villas and Bungalow
Standard
Lake

My WDW Point Chart shows a grid of Points required for all Resort/Room Type/View combinations along with a Descriptions of the beds/capacity (if you open in Excel and hover over Points required)



Requests

You can call MS to make a Room Request at time of booking or any time
You can make a Room Request online (via Contact Us) -- will receive response _in writing_
You can make limited requests during Online Check-In -- e.g. High Floor, Low Floor, Near Elevator, Near Lobby, and _some _resort-specific requests (e.g. Sunset Savannah or Pembe Savannah for AKV-Kidani)
Requests can be anything you want, but are not guaranteed. You can request a specific range or rooms if you want a specific view, or specific floor, or building.  That said you can't just request "view of ocean" for a Vero Beach example -- you need to reverse engineer what that is (e.g. Building 12 or 15, Floor 3 in that case), which requires a lot of research on DISBoards, looking at room maps, etc.



chriskre said:


> You can make specific requests but not online.
> 
> You need to call the manager at the resort so they are aware of your request, especially if you need something like a handicap friendly first floor unit at OKW.
> 
> The earlier you check into the resort the better your chances of getting the better rooms. If you arrive late you get the leftovers unless the manager puts a "do not move" on your ressie. Other than that yes can you book your view in the newer resorts for more points of course.


You can use Contact Us to make request online. The benefit of this is you get a response in writing, which is comforting. You can also call MS via toll-free number. No need to call the resort in most circumstances, although worth confirming if they processed the request if you check-in early.


----------



## Jk1970 (Jan 30, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> The separate room types you can book are:
> 
> Hotel (Aulani) -- sleeps 4
> Studio -- sleeps 4-5
> ...



OK thank you, doing an early check in will be impossible for us as we do not get to land at Orlando till around 4pm USA time.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 30, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> You can use Contact Us to make request online. The benefit of this is you get a response in writing, which is comforting. You can also call MS via toll-free number. No need to call the resort in most circumstances, although worth confirming if they processed the request if you check-in early.



Yes you can.
I called Member services and they put it in the request but it was not honored because we checked in late.  The manager on duty told me that next time I should call the manager on duty and make sure they know.  

Apparently and I asked, they don't run reports of these requests but manually check them, so things can get overlooked.  Finally we were accommodated in the end with what we needed, but had to take a handicap room which we really did not want, just a ground floor.  Apparently at OKW this is a very frequent request and as a request that's all it is, unless they aware you need it for ADA reasons.  

So lesson learned and I have her number for the future.  :annoyed:


----------



## chriskre (Jan 30, 2015)

Jk1970 said:


> OK thank you, doing an early check in will be impossible for us as we do not get to land at Orlando till around 4pm USA time.



Check is at 4pm anyway so you should be good.
We checked in at 6pm so by then our requests were overlooked.


----------



## Jk1970 (Jan 31, 2015)

chriskre said:


> Check is at 4pm anyway so you should be good.
> We checked in at 6pm so by then our requests were overlooked.



We land at 4pm but would not get anywhere near somewhere to check in unless you can do this online and even then can you choose your room?

Does anyone know who has checked in online if you can choose your room?


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Jan 31, 2015)

We have been members for over 20 years. We check in online days before we go. However, we have never been free to choose our own room. You can request a specific room, but it is not guaranteed. If you are unhappy with the room you are given, you can ask to be moved. There used to be a fee for changing rooms, but I believe it has been discontinued. Depending on how busy the front desk is and the resort capacity, the agent may be able to take time and show you available areas. 

Touringplans.com has set up a system where you can see the view from many WDW resort rooms. I am not sure how complete it is.


----------



## Jk1970 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rsauer3473 said:


> We have been members for over 20 years. We check in online days before we go. However, we have never been free to choose our own room. You can request a specific room, but it is not guaranteed. If you are unhappy with the room you are given, you can ask to be moved. There used to be a fee for changing rooms, but I believe it has been discontinued. Depending on how busy the front desk is and the resort capacity, the agent may be able to take time and show you available areas.
> 
> Touringplans.com has set up a system where you can see the view from many WDW resort rooms. I am not sure how complete it is.



OK thanks, so checking in online doe not get you the choice of room just the chance to ask if other rooms are free before others arrive.

Thank you.


----------



## rfc0001 (Feb 1, 2015)

chriskre said:


> _*Yes you can*._
> I called Member services and they put it in the request but it was not honored because we checked in late. The manager on duty told me that next time I should call the manager on duty and make sure they know.
> 
> Apparently and I asked, they don't run reports of these requests but manually check them, so things can get overlooked. Finally we were accommodated in the end with what we needed, but had to take a handicap room which we really did not want, just a ground floor. Apparently at OKW this is a very frequent request and as a request that's all it is, unless they aware you need it for ADA reasons.
> ...


Sorry, wasn't saying you _can't, _just that you can also do it online -- although lately I tried, and got a bounced back email even though I submitted the form online (not by email). Apparently the online form sends an email and that functionality is broken. I haven't gotten around to emailing tech support. Well, actually I submitted an online form to contact tech support....


Jk1970 said:


> We land at 4pm but would not get anywhere near somewhere to check in unless you can do this online and even then can you choose your room?
> 
> Does anyone know who has checked in online if you can choose your room?





Jk1970 said:


> OK thanks, so checking in online doe not get you the choice of room just the chance to ask if other rooms are free before others arrive.
> 
> Thank you.


The only choices online are Upper Floor, Lower Floor, Near Elevator, Near Lobby (important for AKV Kidani where some rooms are literally a 20 min walk and not near parking), etc. There are a few resort specific choices like Sunset vs Pembe Savanna in AKV, but it's not a lot. If you want a specific block of rooms (e.g. floor, range of numbers, etc), you need to call MS and put in the request. That said it's just a request. Ask early and ask often. Like Chicago voting.


----------



## Jk1970 (Feb 1, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> The only choices online are Upper Floor, Lower Floor, Near Elevator, Near Lobby (important for AKV Kidani where some rooms are literally a 20 min walk and not near parking), etc. There are a few resort specific choices like Sunset vs Pembe Savanna in AKV, but it's not a lot. If you want a specific block of rooms (e.g. floor, range of numbers, etc), you need to call MS and put in the request. That said it's just a request. Ask early and ask often. Like Chicago voting.



It was more to not have a ground floor room is the main choice, we have stayed at SSR many times and when we book we ask not to have a ground floor room but we always get a ground floor room.


----------



## rfc0001 (Feb 1, 2015)

Jk1970 said:


> It was more to not have a ground floor room is the main choice, we have stayed at SSR many times and when we book we ask not to have a ground floor room but we always get a ground floor room.


That's surprising at SSR given 2/3 of the rooms are _not _ground floor , so unless more than 2/3 of the people are making the same request, they should be easily able to honor it.  Did you select this preference using online checkin?  I usually add it over phone with MS when confirming guests, then again in online check-in  Seems to work for me majority of the time--at least for the online check-in preferences. I had a specific request at VWL that wasn't honored -- they got me in the wing I wanted but on the bus side, not the lake side, which was the whole point of the request to avoid the bus noise.  That said, I know it's just a request, so didn't let it bother me.  It's more of a pleasant surprise when it does happen.  I'm requesting Building 12 and 15 Floor 3 for VB and will be fine if we don't get ocean view, but would be awesome if we did.


----------



## Jk1970 (Feb 1, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> That's surprising at SSR given 2/3 of the rooms are _not _ground floor , so unless more than 2/3 of the people are making the same request, they should be easily able to honor it.  Did you select this preference using online checkin?  I usually add it over phone with MS when confirming guests, then again in online check-in  Seems to work for me majority of the time--at least for the online check-in preferences. I had a specific request at VWL that wasn't honored -- they got me in the wing I wanted but on the bus side, not the lake side, which was the whole point of the request to avoid the bus noise.  That said, I know it's just a request, so didn't let it bother me.  It's more of a pleasant surprise when it does happen.  I'm requesting Building 12 and 15 Floor 3 for VB and will be fine if we don't get ocean view, but would be awesome if we did.



I have always booked online but then given customer services a call who have added this request to the booking, it shows on our booking that a non ground floor has been requested but we have stayed there 3 times in the last 4 years and always given a ground floor room.


----------



## rfc0001 (Feb 2, 2015)

Jk1970 said:


> I have always booked online but then given customer services a call who have added this request to the booking, it shows on our booking that a non ground floor has been requested but we have stayed there 3 times in the last 4 years and always given a ground floor room.


I'd be giving the manager of the resort a call and asking what's going on.  Sounds like their assignment process is broken.  Doesn't make sense for a resort that large, unless like I say 66% or more people are requesting non-ground floor.  Maybe they are searching for reservations with the word "ground floor" in the request and skipping over the non part.  Maybe request top floor?


----------



## Jk1970 (Feb 3, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> I'd be giving the manager of the resort a call and asking what's going on.  Sounds like their assignment process is broken.  Doesn't make sense for a resort that large, unless like I say 66% or more people are requesting non-ground floor.  Maybe they are searching for reservations with the word "ground floor" in the request and skipping over the non part.  Maybe request top floor?



OK o problem, do you think I should call now as I have booked the resort already or nearer to the time?


----------



## rfc0001 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jk1970 said:


> OK o problem, do you think I should call now as I have booked the resort already or nearer to the time?


Like I say, with requests, if really important, vote early and often -- at booking, at online checkin, when you show up. Doesn't hurt to call the resort now and just ask about the room assignment process and the issues you've encountered. At a huge resort like SSR, and simple request, you shouldn't have those issues consistently. I've always gotten my SSR requests, but haven't requested "high floor" (which btw is the verbiage of the "standard" request during online checkin -- so maybe change request to "high floor", and select High Floor during online check-in). Personally, for me, that would be enough, but calling now and immediately before your stay doesn't hurt.


----------



## Jk1970 (Feb 3, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> Like I say, with requests, if really important, vote early and often -- at booking, at online checkin, when you show up. Doesn't hurt to call the resort now and just ask about the room assignment process and the issues you've encountered. At a huge resort like SSR, and simple request, you shouldn't have those issues consistently. I've always gotten my SSR requests, but haven't requested "high floor" (which btw is the verbiage of the "standard" request during online checkin -- so maybe change request to "high floor", and select High Floor during online check-in). Personally, for me, that would be enough, but calling now and immediately before your stay doesn't hurt.



OK thanks for your assistance.


----------



## kushaiah (Feb 3, 2015)

When we stayed in August of '13 we requested a 3rd or 4th floor room and got 3rd floor.


----------



## Jk1970 (Feb 4, 2015)

kushaiah said:


> When we stayed in August of '13 we requested a 3rd or 4th floor room and got 3rd floor.



OK thanks. 

Fingers Crossed.


----------

